# laminate counter top



## lyoncub (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish to glue laminate onto a solid piece of pine and finish the edge with a ogee bit. Will the router bit cut the laminate to shape or do I have to router the edge of pine first and then very carefully glue the laminate on it and file the edges?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lyoncub

The ogee bit will do the job,, but you will need to lay the laminate a bit shy of the edges,,,that's to say keep it back from the edge, laminate likes to snap off the edges if you have to much hanging over the cut...

take 2 passes to get the job done  a bit of masking tape will help hold the laminate in place and give you a nice clean cut..




=========


lyoncub said:


> I wish to glue laminate onto a solid piece of pine and finish the edge with a ogee bit. Will the router bit cut the laminate to shape or do I have to router the edge of pine first and then very carefully glue the laminate on it and file the edges?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums lyoncub.


----------

